# Copper cop



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Just watched invention USA and they had something on there called "copper cop." basically a device that you pressure up and if the copper is cut it sends a signal to an alarm that notifies a security company. Just wondered of anyone watched it, thought it was neat but a little impractical.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

what is the link


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> what is the link


Don't have a link, quick google didn't come up with anything. It was on invention USA a little while ago.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah I've seen that, basically it was a saddle that clamped in your water lines. And I guess it had some sort of pressure gauge on it, then gets hooked into your home security system. Not a bad idea.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder if it will outsell Popiel's first.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> I wonder if it will outsell Popiel's first.


? Not sure I understand....:laughing:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> ? Not sure I understand....:laughing:


Kind of relative to the OP's statement about the copper cop being "a little impractical"


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Kind of relative to the OP's statement about the copper cop being "a little impractical"


 
Ah... Makes sense...... Thanks!


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Ah... Makes sense...... Thanks!


 Might have been a more effective pun had I used a more generic image.The private photo adds room for other posibilities to the intent.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/crime/stop-ac-unit-thefts-with-an-alarm-7-26-2011


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/crime/stop-ac-unit-thefts-with-an-alarm-7-26-2011


Wonder if it's the same thing, I thought it was a novel idea but it requires having pressure on the lines while you're gone, not practical if you aren't finished enough to cap the lines and tie in the hot side...


----------



## kkruse444 (Jan 7, 2012)

*I saw it too.*

It was on TV last night. Since I have been ripped off in the past it seems a worthy invention. 
What I have been doing: I spray paint my copper systems as my recycler will not take painted pipe (can't get rid of it due to toxins in the paint when the copper is melted down). However, spray painting takes a lot of time (one fire station was a total of about 20 hours and another FS was around 16 hours. It's also a problem if you have to do a tie-in later (using MEK to rub off the paint), not to mention the additional air pollution created by the spray paint. 
Anyway, I did not see the entire episode on the copper cop and I do not know if the show actually invested $ to get it on the market.



504Plumber said:


> Just watched invention USA and they had something on there called "copper cop." basically a device that you pressure up and if the copper is cut it sends a signal to an alarm that notifies a security company. Just wondered of anyone watched it, thought it was neat but a little impractical.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

kkruse444 said:


> It was on TV last night. Since I have been ripped off in the past it seems a worthy invention.
> What I have been doing: I spray paint my copper systems as my recycler will not take painted pipe (can't get rid of it due to toxins in the paint when the copper is melted down). However, spray painting takes a lot of time (one fire station was a total of about 20 hours and another FS was around 16 hours. It's also a problem if you have to do a tie-in later (using MEK to rub off the paint), not to mention the additional air pollution created by the spray paint.
> Anyway, I did not see the entire episode on the copper cop and I do not know if the show actually invested $ to get it on the market.


I believe they did invest in it, been a little while since I've seen in.


----------

